# "500bhp tested" DC motor on ebay?



## kodachrome (Apr 27, 2017)

Ive been lurking for like 3 years now, can never nail down a plan for a high performance EV build on an Audi A4. 
This caught my eye, interesting back story but seems a bit pricey for a DC motor and something with no specs or warranty:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302274934839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thoughts?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kodachrome said:


> Ive been lurking for like 3 years now, can never nail down a plan for a high performance EV build on an Audi A4.
> This caught my eye, interesting back story but seems a bit pricey for a DC motor and something with no specs or warranty:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302274934839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ...


Looks like it is from Ron A (aka. LithiumanicsEVracing or GeoMetric). You can search those usernames and find his build and bitch threads. Builder was Dennis Beurbe (sp?) who was/is (?) top knotch go-fast drag guy; builder, owner, driver and still holds record 1/4m, I think. Thanks for posting that link. I always wondered what kind of $ old Ronnie was dropping into his EV sport adverture. Still expensive but might get you better ETs than Tesla model S at your local drag strip if that's your game.

major

{edit}
Just noticed that seller is epc. That is PZigouras' company. PZig has the worst rep on this board. There is good reason to stay far away from any dealing with PZig (or Ronnie) in my opinion.


----------

